# polar fleece usage



## dribla (Nov 14, 2011)

I hope someone can help me. I have lots of bits of polar fleece here, and have no idea what to do with them. can you tell me if I joined them together can I make a quilt or blanket out of them. If so what is the best way to join them.

I appreciate any feedback indeed. I just dont want to throw them out.

Also can I do the same with flannellette as I hate throwing anything.

Di


----------



## vjh1530 (Oct 8, 2011)

You can join them to make a scrap quilt. Some people will sew fleece with the seam allowances on the top, and snip it into a "fringe" to add to the effect.


----------



## vjh1530 (Oct 8, 2011)

Like here

http://jules138.blogspot.com/2009_11_01_archive.html


----------



## dribla (Nov 14, 2011)

Thank you, yes I have always done the seam inside, and as polar fleece does not fray, what a wonderful idea. Would it be suitable for a baby.

I'm trying to give my daughter ideas I think

Di


----------



## ladykalous (Apr 10, 2014)

I think it would be awesome for a baby! My grand babies LOVE their fleece blankets! Wont sleep with out one! So definitly would give one to a baby! I need to do this too! I have a lot of scrap fleece, and need to do something with it! lol I was thinking maybe make animals or rattles out of some them! Depends how big they are I guess. But I think a blanket would be awesome! Love the way they look too!


----------



## dribla (Nov 14, 2011)

Yes I think they would be good also. I forgot to finish the other message from me, I meant I'm trying to give my daughter ideas on having a baby. hahaha.

If I made the blanket it wouldnt irritate the baby would it with the seams upright?

Di


----------



## ladykalous (Apr 10, 2014)

Not at all! Its all soft edges! Would be adorable to wrap a baby in! Plus in a blanket like this you wouldnt want your fringes to be very long any ways, maybe inch long. My daughter made one of the no sew blankets for my grandson and he loves being wrapped in it!


----------



## dribla (Nov 14, 2011)

No sew, what is that.

Di


----------



## ladykalous (Apr 10, 2014)

No sew is when you have two pieces of fleece the same size, put them back to back and cut strips all the way around it about 10 inches in. Then you simply tie them together all the way around and WALLA! Instant blanket!
http://www.instructables.com/id/No-Sew-Fleece-Blanket-1/


----------



## ladykalous (Apr 10, 2014)

You can also make pet pillows, throw pillows and seat covers!


----------



## dribla (Nov 14, 2011)

I love the idea of the no sew, and thank you for the idea of making pet pillows, etc

Di


----------



## Stablebummom (Dec 5, 2011)

vjh1530 said:


> You can join them to make a scrap quilt. Some people will sew fleece with the seam allowances on the top, and snip it into a "fringe" to add to the effect.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Homeshppr (Feb 28, 2011)

Since fleece doesn't fray, I've also seen it joined using a simple, tight zig-zag stitch (no bulk in seems this way, either).


----------



## dribla (Nov 14, 2011)

Yes I love the fleece, had never thought of zig zag

Di


----------



## JTM (Nov 18, 2012)

dribla said:


> Yes I think they would be good also. I forgot to finish the other message from me, I meant I'm trying to give my daughter ideas on having a baby. hahaha.
> 
> If I made the blanket it wouldnt irritate the baby would it with the seams upright?
> 
> Di


If the upright seams were kept on the outside..not against the baby skin... it would not bother... and those upright seams would be fun to play with as the child got a bit bigger.
Jane


----------



## Kooka (Sep 1, 2011)

I saw a great no sew cushion cover. Cut two very large squares. Pin together, then cut strips so that the uncut inner square is the size of a cushion insert. Then just tie the two side strips together. (Insert the cushion shape and tie around.)


----------



## drShe (Feb 1, 2012)

Polar fleece won't unravel so you can lay out the pieces in the shape you want and (wide)zig-zag the (or any fancy stitch) together without needing to overlap. You can cut away any excess after you stitch. It could be too bulky if you overlap. Use tape or rinse away stablizer to hold the pieces together before you sew.


----------



## pyfairy (Dec 7, 2013)

I put a blocks of fleece together and sent it to daycare with my grandson. No more lost blanket! He loves it because Nana made it special for him.


----------



## Justme (May 11, 2011)

I have made many of these for charity and the kids always pick them first. They are fast and easy. You can cut the fringe first and it makes it much easier. You can also buy a fringe cutter set and then they go really quick. Same with flannel. However with flannel you need to use two squares at a time. After sewing the flannel squares together and the fringe is cut you then throw it in the washer. You will have a big really big thread mess. You cut the threads off and you have a wonderful blanket. I hope you try this and enjoy making them. If you have any questions just PM me.

Debi


----------



## gginastoria (Jun 2, 2013)

I'm in a rug hooking group and one of the members made a rug with strips of polar fleece hooked through monk's cloth. Great kitchen or bath rug as it was washable.


----------



## grannyfabulous4 (Apr 3, 2012)

If the fleece blankets are for babies, they should be washed before giving to the infant. There are "fuzzies" on the fleece that they can ingest. I made one for my granddaughter when she was tiny and she wouldn't sleep without that thing until she was 9, and only then because it wasn't big enough to cover her any more!


----------



## a2nita (Mar 29, 2014)

I saw this idea, it shows using fabric but a square of fleece would work well, too.

http://beeinmybonnetco.blogspot.com/2012/08/fusion-blanket-crochet-along.html


----------



## a2nita (Mar 29, 2014)

Here is an idea, it shows using fabric but a piece of fleece would work also.

http://beeinmybonnetco.blogspot.com/2012/08/fusion-blanket-crochet-along.html


----------



## Bebekka (Jun 4, 2011)

I found this that might be interesting:
http://www.fabshophop.com/downloads/fluffy_jungle_flannel.pdf


----------



## Gweneth 1946 (May 20, 2012)

I zig zig along the seam of two pieces and continue adding pieces then use them as batting in quilting. Make sure the light colors are together and dark are together because the dark ones will show through the material. I am the same as you and hate to throw away the left overs. Sometime there are some large enough to use as sleeves in a knit jacket or a front and back for a child's garment and then knit in the sleeves. I have also made childrens' slippers. Of course this is only providing you sew.


----------



## albie (Jun 2, 2011)

jo-anns has the no sew quilts. i got one for $9.99. it has the instructions on back. if you don't want to buy the kit, just remember the instructions and go from there. i got it for my dd and gd to do together, because dd doesn't do any crafts, and since it was NO-SEW she has a better chance. i thought between her and my gd (who is 4) they would have something to do together. she is a single mom. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Piece it together to make the 'backing' or underside of a knit blanket.


----------



## ladykalous (Apr 10, 2014)

__ https://www.pinterest.com/pin/390054017698167902/

Dont know if you will be able to pull this up or not, its a blanket for baby made like we are talking about. It adorable too! lol but just an example of what you can do. Lots of ideas on pinterest and if you google no sew blankets there are a LOT of sites with how to intructions for blankets, pillows and all that! It is an awesome quick project!


----------



## God's Girl (Jan 29, 2013)

If you are not inclined to do that much work you can put your scraps in an old pillow case about three fourths full and sew the end closed. It makes a great dog or cat bed and shelters love to receive them for their charges.


----------



## laurie4 (Nov 3, 2011)

we quilt at the seniors group and a lady made a quilt out of cotton then she added animals cut with fleece eg. owl on a branch 2 different size whimsical birds walking one behind the other her work was georgeous then she took a brush for cleaning your fingernails and brushed the fleece she also made little lambs they were my favorite good luck


----------



## ngriff (Jan 25, 2014)

I cut fleece into blanket size rounding the corners, punch small holes 3/8" around (3 closer in corners) and crochet around a few rows of lace-like stitches with baby or sock weight yarn. It makes a fast item for a gift.


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

One year for a craft show I made fleece hats/caps/scarves. They were quite popular. There was even hunter's camo for the guys. I also found inexpensive teddy bears at our $ store, cut them across waist, sewed piece across cut area so it was closed, sewed other half of bear to other end. Gap between bear ends was long enough to wrap around a 4 to 7 yr old's neck with ends of bear to play with. Probably doesn't make sense-- oh, had to remove a tiny bit of stuffing so I could seam the things. A friend had given me the fleece when she cleaned out her stash and I needed to move it fast.


----------



## ladykalous (Apr 10, 2014)

Kansas g-ma said:


> One year for a craft show I made fleece hats/caps/scarves. They were quite popular. There was even hunter's camo for the guys. I also found inexpensive teddy bears at our $ store, cut them across waist, sewed piece across cut area so it was closed, sewed other half of bear to other end. Gap between bear ends was long enough to wrap around a 4 to 7 yr old's neck with ends of bear to play with. Probably doesn't make sense-- oh, had to remove a tiny bit of stuffing so I could seam the things. A friend had given me the fleece when she cleaned out her stash and I needed to move it fast.


Oh I love the idea! Scarves with animals! Hmmmmm Think I might have a project for xmas gifts! TY for sharing that!


----------



## Featherstitcher (Apr 9, 2011)

I make small gingerbread man type, lightly stuffed bears from fleece scraps. You can piece scraps together to make pieces big enough if necessary. The scrappier the better.  You can also just sew the bear front and back together with a bit of stuffing, right side out, and wave cut or pink around the edges.


----------



## knitgogi (Aug 25, 2013)

Don't know if your scraps are long enough, but here is a tutorial for a triple layered fringed scarf. I saw a lady wearing one a couple years ago in school colors. So cute.

http://www.wikihow.com/Make-a-Fringed-Fleece-Scarf


----------



## dragonswing (Feb 18, 2014)

You can make dog and cat toys and beds.


----------



## dribla (Nov 14, 2011)

Thanks Jane, I hadnt thought of that

Di


----------



## Gidgit (Jan 4, 2013)

I didn't see that any one just makes a crazy quilt. I use a square of cotton 16 inches and lay a piece of fleece at one corner and lay the next one overlapping the edges and zigzag (or I have a zigzag-back stitch on my machine better,and looks nice) Or you can start in the center and work out. I then sew the squares together and and make as a regular quilt. Tying it together. Makes a warm quilt.A Lap quilt my husband loves as our TV room is cool.


----------



## dribla (Nov 14, 2011)

Hi everyone, I love the ideas. I am only not sure on the one Gidgit said, not sure what you mean, I mean I am old and silly but cant place what you mean. Sorry again. I had not thought of appliqueing shapes onto other fabric using polar fleece. Love the ideas ladies

Di


----------



## Gidgit (Jan 4, 2013)

I don't know how to send photos or I would and this would help you see what I mean.The 16 inch (or 12 inch) square is for a base to form a crazy square. (I use old cotton or something that will not stretch) I use any shape of scrap fleece, lay it in the center. Then take another scrap, strip and lay it on one edge of the center ,start piece, top stitch with a zigzag to cover the edge, of the first one and the second one together. Trim off the extra. Move over and do this again until you have the 16 inch square covered with fleece. This is a crazy patch square. After you make as many squares as you need sew them together for a quilt. Sorry I'm not good at explaining things but if you look in a quilt book for crazy quilt you will see what I mean. I just leave one edge raw showing to save on the bulk.


----------



## dribla (Nov 14, 2011)

Oh I get it thank you

Di


----------



## Stablebummom (Dec 5, 2011)

dribla said:


> I hope someone can help me. I have lots of bits of polar fleece here, and have no idea what to do with them. can you tell me if I joined them together can I make a quilt or blanket out of them. If so what is the best way to join them.
> 
> I appreciate any feedback indeed. I just dont want to throw them out.
> 
> ...


You could piece the flannelette to make a back for the pieced fleece top! Or a separate quilt.


----------



## dribla (Nov 14, 2011)

Oh what a wonderful idea, it wont cause puckering will it, e.g. will one layer shrink I mean.


Di


----------



## Gidgit (Jan 4, 2013)

Sorry slow to get this. Most polar fleece won't shrink. but is you are worried pre wash and dry. Then you are good to go. Have fun I love this fuzzy soft material to work with.


----------



## dribla (Nov 14, 2011)

Thank you Gidgit, I appreciate you letting me know.

Di


----------

